# EZ wheel brush causing scratches :(



## Bike Nutter (Dec 30, 2011)

hi guys as the title says had my new car a week now since then its had two detail first was carried out by me the day i got it. Now i use a valet pro brush and a ez detail brush for the insides and bilbery to clean was parked in the sun today and they are swirled heavly. There gloss black so they show up really bad enybody had issues with these brushes? cheers Dale


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thats one of the reasons I recommend wheel woolies.. they are a bit safer on the finish.

gloss black show every mark too...


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you wash the brush after each wheel you clean with it?


----------



## rayy (May 7, 2012)

iv been using them brush on my rattle canned wheels and they seem to be fine.

how are the wheels painted powered coated or sprayed?


----------



## Bike Nutter (Dec 30, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> thats one of the reasons I recommend wheel woolies.. they are a bit safer on the finish.
> 
> gloss black show every mark too...


Think im going to invest in them now its unreal how bad they are after two cleans.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I rinse the wheels off with the pressure washer.. then soak them with the wheel cleaner..

and I have a seperate bucket for wheels.
doing the rears of the wheels i'd likely wash out the woolie 3/4 times.

I use a small lambswool mitt for the front of the wheels.. a detail brush for around the bolts ect.
the smaller wheel woolies for tricky spokes ect.
regularly rinsing out the wash media is key


----------



## Bike Nutter (Dec 30, 2011)

jamieblackford said:


> Do you wash the brush after each wheel you clean with it?


I do mate brushes never touch the ground and get rinsed and cleaned after each wheel and after ive finished


----------



## Bike Nutter (Dec 30, 2011)

rayy said:


> iv been using them brush on my rattle canned wheels and they seem to be fine.
> 
> how are the wheels painted powered coated or sprayed?


its a corsa limited edition mate so not sure if there dipped or painted.


----------



## Bike Nutter (Dec 30, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> I rinse the wheels off with the pressure washer.. then soak them with the wheel cleaner..
> 
> and I have a seperate bucket for wheels.
> doing the rears of the wheels i'd likely wash out the woolie 3/4 times.
> ...


sounds like what i do bud rinse the wheels and have a bucket just for the wheels might let the cleaner soak for a bit longer any recommendations of products to remove the the swirls on the wheels? cheers


----------



## rayy (May 7, 2012)

would have to polish the swirls out then get some sealant on them and they'll be a breeze to clean next time around.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Bike Nutter said:


> its a corsa limited edition mate so not sure if there dipped or painted.


They are painted and unbelievably easy to scratch 

A pal of mine has the same wheels and I feel your pain.


----------



## Bike Nutter (Dec 30, 2011)

yeah got some poorboys ws here just need the time to get the wheels off best prduct for hand polishing i have some menz here for the rotary will that work by hand?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Menz will work by hand but it will be hard work. Try something like P1 from G/techniq for hand polishing.


----------



## Bike Nutter (Dec 30, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> They are painted and unbelievably easy to scratch
> 
> A pal of mine has the same wheels and I feel your pain.


Thanks mate just spent hours the day i got it detailing it not a mark on the body and then spotted them today and now i know they are there is bloody annoying haha looks like ive washed them with a oven scourer in some places. :wall:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I blast most the dirt off the wheels & the whole car with the Karcher before i even touch it, always wash your wheel brush after every wheel & after you finish with it for the day, ive got silver wheels so i havent noticed any issues :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Used an Ez Brush for years and never had a problem even on black wheels, never even wash it.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

if your wheels are black painted then there is absolutely nothing that should be different if you are looking after black paint on a car...paint is paint regardless of whether it on your car or wheels. In my head I'm thinking take each wheel off, thorough clean, SRP, sealant. Then for your regular cleaning regime, non acid wheel cleaner sprayed on and left to dwell but not agitated, PW off, then a wash mitt and 2BM with a good shampoo.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you can see it scratching the rears? 

painted gloss black wheels are pointless imo. they will look crap in a few washes. 

when i looked after my sister bfs vxr, i ez detailed the rears, and just blasted the fronts and then wash mitted them. 

not the fault of the ez detail imo. best wheel brush out


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Used one for a while now with no problems but my wheels are not polished black.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you use very warm water with the EZ brush ? It makes the bristles softer.Also ,make sure the protective tip has'nt fallen off.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

My wife's Nissan Juke Kuro has glossed black wheels... This is normally my routine for the bad weather months...

PW the wheels.
Snow foam them soaking for at least 10 mins.
PW rinse.
Separate bucket for wheels, using 2 bucket method.
Use a wash MIT for outer surfaces
EZ brush for in the corners, inside of wheels.
Detail brush for around badge and wheel nuts...

Always start with rear wheels.. I split each wheel into quarters and rinse all brushes thoroughly after each quarter is cleaned...

The only problem I've had is that after using the EZ brush for a few months the handle has come off.. Yet to find a glue suitable to repair it...😡.

I would agree with using Gtechniq P1 by hand... I would then seriously consider using Gtechniq Wheel Armour.. Dirt almost lifts off with PW and wheels so much easier to clean... And your only need to use the protectant once a year if that....!!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

TBH never had an issue with mine, however it does sound like the finish you've got is more prone to damage, and showing the swirls...Only time I ever damaged a wheel was with the Vikan brush, which doesn't come with a protective tip 

Sounds like your going to need to polish out the swirls and stick with the wheel woolies as stated above :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Hercs74 said:


> The only problem I've had is that after using the EZ brush for a few months the handle has come off.. Yet to find a glue suitable to repair it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A common problem but I used hot glue, sealed off where the wire goes into the handle and haven't had an issue since...I had bought a new brush not expecting the repair to last but 6 months in and it's still fine, and the new brush is still in my detailing cupboard :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have to say the ez one's very soft and the best brush of that type imho but any contact can mark and as Craig has said Wheel woolies all the way but ez is used a lot with me as well as great, agian always use seperate bucket i sometimes put in a small amount of shampoo in the bucket as well but mainly hot water as great , hope it polishes out


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Wheels off, da them, seal.

I use Wheel Woolies, sheepskin mitt (just for wheels) and keep the wheel bucket clean.

Rather spend a bit of time refilling a bucket than scratch a wheel :thumb:


----------



## craig1gk (Mar 23, 2012)

Having worked in a Vauxhall dealer before i can almost guarantee the wheels were scratched or swirled in some form before we even got a chance to clean the car :/ Even after that some of the guys would just rub hard at the transport wax no doubt causing more scratches


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> A common problem but I used hot glue, sealed off where the wire goes into the handle and haven't had an issue since...I had bought a new brush not expecting the repair to last but 6 months in and it's still fine, and the new brush is still in my detailing cupboard :thumb:


Not wishing to hi jack thread but any particular hot gun and glue.. Seen some on flea bay for silly money..????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm just about to order one of these as seen many use these in the showroom/studio sections.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> thats one of the reasons I recommend wheel woolies.. they are a bit safer on the finish.
> 
> gloss black show every mark too...


Do these ever come up on offer at times? whats the cheapest you'd see a set being sold for? my girlfriend brought me the ez brush and touch wood mines been fine but could be tempted with the wheel woolies :thumb:


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Those wheel woolies look nice, are the shafts flexible at all?


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Hercs74 said:


> Not wishing to hi jack thread but any particular hot gun and glue.. Seen some on flea bay for silly money..????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tbh I can't remember where it came from, but it was cheap as chips, you do need to give it some time to warm up, and I only used the glue that came with it...If irc it may may well have come from Wilkos. Key is to make sure gun well warmed up put plenty on end of the brush, and take time to seal it off with the glue as well, stops water getting into handle where it rusted off in the first place. Will do this with the new brush before I start using it :thumb:


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice one Simon.. Cheers Bud....!!!!!

👍 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bike Nutter (Dec 30, 2011)

ianFRST said:


> you can see it scratching the rears?
> 
> painted gloss black wheels are pointless imo. they will look crap in a few washes.
> 
> ...


oh im not saying its a rubbish product its great for the insides just dont think its good on gloss black wheels despite how careful i am and how many times i rinse the brush. :thumb:


----------



## Bike Nutter (Dec 30, 2011)

craig1gk said:


> Having worked in a Vauxhall dealer before i can almost guarantee the wheels were scratched or swirled in some form before we even got a chance to clean the car :/ Even after that some of the guys would just rub hard at the transport wax no doubt causing more scratches


they didnt touch mine mate left it how it came off the wagon still had all the stickers on it :thumb:


----------



## Bike Nutter (Dec 30, 2011)

spyder said:


> Do you use very warm water with the EZ brush ? It makes the bristles softer.Also ,make sure the protective tip has'nt fallen off.


i do indeed bud ill have a little look at it later :thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

limited edtion nice had mine a month now white and black


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> tbh I can't remember where it came from, but it was cheap as chips, you do need to give it some time to warm up, and I only used the glue that came with it...If irc it may may well have come from Wilkos. Key is to make sure gun well warmed up put plenty on end of the brush, and take time to seal it off with the glue as well, stops water getting into handle where it rusted of in the first place. Will do this with the new brush before I start using it :thumb:


Simon got a hot glue gun... 50 watt for £7.00. Warms up in about 3 mins..

Did what u suggested.. Only did it this afternoon so yet to try it out, but it's set and the handle is solid...!!!

Cheers Buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Hercs74 said:


> Simon got a hot glue gun... 50 watt for £7.00. Warms up in about 3 mins..
> 
> Did what u suggested.. Only did it this afternoon so yet to try it out, but it's set and the handle is solid...!!!
> 
> ...


Great stuff sure it'll be fine mate :thumb:


----------

